# Tulum Intl Airport - Construction Jobs



## Matty4Tulum (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello y Hola!!

I am looking for information on the airport construction project. 

I fell in love with Tulum last week and am trying to hatch a plan to relocate myself and my family to the area. I work as a construction project manager in Colorado and see the airport project as a springboard to get me out of here!!!

I know that there are a lot of negative impacts with an airport of this size coming to an area like this, and those are valid issues for another thread. I'm hoping to get myself down there and join what I have seen as an already existing movement to more responsible tourism practices and more sustainable construction methods. But again, another thread for another time...

What I am looking for is this:

-Information on construction companies involved in the Airport Project
-Information on local construction companies
-Information about local housing (long term rentals 3br+)
-Information on becoming a citizen or getting a work visa

I know that most of this information is online but I would rather hear from some real people that have done the process and can give me some personal feedback! 
People > Computers!!! 

Thanks in advance for your help!!


-Matt


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once you make contact with a construction company who will employ you, they must provide you with documentation proving the job offer as well as their registration with immigration authorities. Then, you must visit the nearest Mexican consulate in your home country and apply for the lucrative visa as a temporary or permanent resident. If approved, you may go to Mexico within 180 days, establish an address and report to INM within 30 days to continue the visa process.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Many of these projects are open to international bidding. It could be a French, Chinese, American or some other foreign company that wins the bid. Or a Mexican outfit. Regardless they hire nationals for most of the positions. Meaning to even land a supervisor job, Spanish fluency is a must.


----------



## Matty4Tulum (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses!
I knew that Spanish fluency would be a must. I am about 50% there now and working on it. 
The visa process does sound cumbersome but not impossible. Any idea where to look online for the contractors bidding/awarded this project? I have seen projects of this scale undertaken as joint ventures using some builders with local infrastructure. Maybe large Cancun or Merida based companies are a good place to start?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Matty4Tulum said:


> I fell in love with Tulum last week
> -Matt


That is the problem .... good luck


----------



## Matty4Tulum (Feb 11, 2015)

Sparks - What do you mean?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Matty4Tulum said:


> Sparks - What do you mean?


Maybe he means you shouldn't base moving your family to Tulum solely on the basis of a short vacation.


----------



## Matty4Tulum (Feb 11, 2015)

Perhaps. Seemed like maybe he's not a fan of Tulum. It's not perfect by any means. 
I have moved my family before to the opposite end of the same continent sight unseen. Some of the most magical experiences of our lives! 

Always open to feedback from anyone that knows the area well. It's definitely a big move, that's why I'm doing some investigating!!! 

Thanks all!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you do a search in Spanish re proyecto aeropuerto Tulumm you will find that the project was cancelled 7 days ago.
So no airport in Tulum.


----------



## Matty4Tulum (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah. Well then. Back to plan B, panhandling on la playa. :sunglasses:alm_tree:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Matty4Tulum said:


> Ah. Well then. Back to plan B, panhandling on la playa. :sunglasses:alm_tree:


And then there's Plan C: coming down here for frequent vacations!


----------



## paty wolf (May 14, 2015)

You need to make many many trips to Tulum before you decide to move there. Tulum is three places one is the Maya Ruin, two is the wonderful hotel zone and three is the wayside town off highway 307. You need to spend a long time checking it all out and seeing if this is really for you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

paty wolf said:


> You need to make many many trips to Tulum before you decide to move there. Tulum is three places one is the Maya Ruin, two is the wonderful hotel zone and three is the wayside town off highway 307. You need to spend a long time checking it all out and seeing if this is really for you.


Until recently, all I've known about Tulum is that it's a not very important late Maya archaeological site, so I've been wondering why it seems to have become a popular place for expats to choose as their home in Mexico. After reading your description of the charms of the place, I am still puzzled.


----------

